# Update on EvolutionZ's Mossy tank.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, decided to start a new thread since there is a rescape in plants. yes, i pretty much love the wood shape thats why i decided to only play around with the plants for another "feel".

i'll start with the tank specs first :

Tank size : 60x30x36 Oceanfree tank.

Lighting : kenis 36watt PL.

Substrate : 12kg of GeX red packing.

Temperature : most of the time 26C.

Flora : Spiky moss, Narrow leaf java fern, Anubias 'nana', Nana 'petite', Taiwan moss, E.tenellus, Java fern "philliphine", us fissiden and bolbitis.

Fauna : Crystal red shrimp, Cherry shrimps and Nitrite snails.

well, i guess i'll talk less..

lets look back 44 days back to this tank when its 4 days old.










latest picture.. did some changes of plants here and there.. the main focal wood top area's moss have been removed because that area has been infested with green hair algae and BBA due to being too close up with the lighting..



















the plan now would be 2 other type of moss to replace the curren spiky lawn once the spiky moss over grown, it will be either taiwan moss or us fissiden, thats why i have both moss in this tank now for a "test"

3 lava rocks tied with us fissiden.










Nana petite have been growing very well here, just some spotted algae on some leaves.. the snails did'nt clear them though..










replaced the 2 pots of nana in another area with philliphine java fern..










trimmed the narrow leaf to a shorter length because it was growing too tall that it was like the spiky moss, too close to the lighting and thus, invaded by lots of bba.. shifted them to the side too.. for more room for the E.tenellus for the back area.










E.tenellus, still in emmersed form.. another test plant. but not for this tank, doubt i would bomb this tank with E.tenellus!










as usual.. shrimps gathering outside their homes!

had tied some taiwan moss to some charcoal bamboo.. they love it!










Comments please.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a beautiful tank. I'm trying to grow some moss on my DW as well but haven't made the time to spread the moss yet. After seeing your tank, I'll try to do it on the next WC.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great looking scape. I love the fact that you made "shrimp homes" as part of this scape...


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

carlos, yes you should do it! moss soften your driftwood in your scape.. but trimming is needed to keep it short for my scape.. if not the wood shape will be off..

krisw, thanks bro, i made a total of 5 bamboo charcoal home for them.. meanwhile the charcoal can also abosrb any toxics or ammonia etc etc.. the shrimps love to hang out there..


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

Shrimp would love that environment.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks ricky..


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the shrimp must be in heaven with a tank with that much moss


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

What exactly is bamboo charcoal? Just bamboo that has been burned?

Update: just googled it. Better question is where you get it. I've never seen anything like this in my LFS's.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the simplistic beauty of this tank. Something about the green that puts you in a good mood.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

benderisawesome, my area is Singapore.. bamboo charcoal is easily available in most popular LFS in singapore, not sure about your country though

chagovatoloco, thanks, everytime im stress up or upset on something, simply looking at the shrimps and the tank will certainly calm me down.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! Your tank has inspired me to try an mossy style tank. I love the way yours looks! Are you doing any ferts? Co2?


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, it has been around 2 months since this tank was set up..
did again some changes to the plants.. now im currently pretty happy with this plant mess..
gave up on crs and decided to get a pair of apistogramma agasizzi 'netz'.. and having 20 rasbora espei as dithers.








philiphines fern..








nanas..








small amount of needle leaf Java fern is in the middle now.. while a pretty big bunch of bolbitis is at the back.. the whole back ground is planted with E.tenellus. they are spreeding well..








i love schooling rasboras! need to feed more bloodworm to get them redder i guess..
















enjoy!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Maybe a splash of color is needed somewhere, but I think it's wonderful how it is. Nice job!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

different angel view.(the airstone with airpump attatch to it was added recently, scared my fishes not enough oxygen)


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow! Awesome tank. :thumbsup:

I'm surprised that you're saying that the fishes don't have enough oxygen, considering the fact that you have the tank full of plants. Is it due to the fact that these plants are slow growing and hence don't produce enough oxygen?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I am also wondering why you think there is not enough O2. You have small fish an a large open top which allows a lot of air exchange.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

im playing safe.. and since my top tier requires air pump.. and my air pump have 2 outlets.. no harm having an extra airstone in tank right? haha


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

Awesome!
I think if you change moss on the first and fourth driftwood by weeping or creeping moss, you'll get better efficient. Anyway, your tank is great. Nice job.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it! Your mosses are so clean


----------

